# Squidget Snores?



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Do Pigeons snore? If not what is that snoring sound Squidget makes when he is sound asleep? He does this when I am holding him in a heated bath towel after his bath and his eyes are closed and he is all comfy and sleeping!

And no I haven't been eating any hemp seeds! Lol

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, that is so funny.
I never heard a pigeon snore LOL.  
I have a couple they are purring. Is he purring or snoring?

Reti


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes it must be purring! But I didn't know they did that! Thanks now I know!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

uh-oh...I could have SWORN that Squidget was a PIGEON! Now, he's *purring*?? He hasn't shown a preference for cat chow and going out at night, has he? Is he growing FUR??  

A purring pigeon...that's a new one on me. Squeaks will groan and moan in varying degrees of intensity but he's quiet when he sleeps - I think! I'm SURE that it's only BUBBA, my geriatric cat, who snores loudly next to my head!  

Any picture updates on Squidge so I can be sure he's still a pigeon? LOL


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That Suqidget is one special lil guy, I'm sure he has a big bag of secrets just waiting to be unleashed on ya 
I second Mr Squeaks suggestion for more pics JUST to make sure he's really a pidgie


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

*"Purring"*

Izze makes a sort of purring noise sometimes. It's very quiet. I almost have to have my ear against her to hear it, but it seems to happen when she is excited, not when she is dozing off.

Pigeons do have an odd set of noises they can make!

Monica


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think that the purring is maybe a better description, yes I've heard that. But I'm sure that however Squidget does it, it's irresistably adorable  .

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Tiny and Oliver purr when excited or content. Tiny does it when he sleeps on my shoulder. I think that is so cute.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No fair! Now, I wish I had one that snores!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have heard Skye make a purring sound and kind of shake when he is on my shoulder, it is too cute.

Isn't it wonderful these little endearing qualities they have.  

I can't imagine having snoring pigeons....as I get to hear enough of that from the hubby.....  LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My Simon and Rosco - oops, Onslow, do this when they are both on my shoulders. I think of it as a purring sound and it is when they are snuggled down but still awake. It is a sign of true love and contentment.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> My Simon and Rosco - oops, Onslow, do this when they are both on my shoulders. I think of it as a purring sound and it is when they are snuggled down but still awake. It is a sign of true love and contentment.
> 
> Maggie


Cute Maggie  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> My Simon and *Rosco* - oops, Onslow, do this when they are both on my shoulders. I think of it as a purring sound and it is when they are snuggled down but still awake. It is a sign of true love and contentment.
> 
> Maggie


You better NOT be sending Victor a Rosco! You were never on my list of suspects. However, If TRUE, you are a BAD GIRL, misleading us all!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

my pigeon makes a weird kinda snoring noise after a bath too lol its funny somtimes water goes up his nose or somthin ??? and i think thats why he makes the noise then he always sneezes the water out its so cute when he sneezes lol!!!!!


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

my pigeon heads sometime goes down when he is sleeping


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I see it as a message telling "I am very excited" or "I am very happy"... Tigeon does this when he takes a walk on my head!  

Suz.


----------



## BA5IC DAVE (Jul 28, 2010)

my pigeon Peter Brooksbank snores really heavily. Especially after he's had a bottle of wine and some Pizza.


----------



## Pigeon Pete (Jul 28, 2010)

I think you need to love your pigeon a bit more, David. 

Tell him every day how much he means to you. Feed him fine foods and wines. Stroke him. Hold him. Sing songs to him. Tell him stories. Ruffle his little feathers and tickle his little feet. 

He will finally drift gently to sleep, and instead of snores you will hear him softly cooing away, happy and contented that in you he has an owner that will lavish him with love and adoration for ever. 

_Love _your pigeon, Dave.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

My old pigeon, "Pigeon" used to purr just like a cat when I stroked him.I haven't heard Vanilla or Chocolate purring yet though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, LP? Why do I have a feeling that Vanilla is not the "purring" type? ROFL

Chocolate, on the other hand, IF not too influenced by Vanilla... 

This thread is a very old one, but still quite interesting! Thanks, Dave, for "resurrecting"...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, Basic Dave aka Pigeon Pete (aka Susie?), best you make up your mind who ya gonna be, as only one of you will be staying (possibly)


----------

